# Weird Leg Marking



## kimberlyrae1993 (Mar 20, 2013)

Are you 100% its not a scar??
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nyancat (Jun 30, 2014)

kimberlyrae1993 said:


> Are you 100% its not a scar??
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


98% sure. my coach and friends don't think so cause its so smooth against her skin.


----------



## kimberlyrae1993 (Mar 20, 2013)

Still could possibly be a scar even though its smooth with the skin.. it could have been a scratch that took awhile to heal and really the hair grew back white.. (most scars on horse for back white)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kimberlyrae1993 (Mar 20, 2013)

Did she have that mark when you got her?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nyancat (Jun 30, 2014)

kimberlyrae1993 said:


> Did she have that mark when you got her?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


it only looked like one line before but now it kinda looks like 3 and some other random bit.


----------



## nyancat (Jun 30, 2014)

kimberlyrae1993 said:


> Did she have that mark when you got her?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


you can kinda see in the first picture she has a bit of a mark on her other leg too. do you think that will come up more?


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Is she wearing wraps/boots? If so, is there a possibility they are causing pressure points making the hair turn white?


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Looks like a pressure scar to me.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

It's some type of scar. 

Have you ever seen white hairs where an improper saddle is sitting? Just below the withers? Those are pressure scars from improper fitting tack. Causes a de-pigmentation of the hair.

I suspect the same thing has happened here.


----------



## Dawn854 (Aug 11, 2013)

My friend's horse has scars exactly like that. They're from bandages wound too tight for too long for many years. This horse in particular was left in a stall in a racing stable for nine years and pretty much forgotten about.

Both forelegs are marked up and it looks really similar to your mare's leg "markings". I would think they are pressure scars, like the way white spots appear on a horse's back from an ill fitting saddle.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

It looks like a scar to me


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

If they are from bandaging incorrectly then the marks are unlikely to be vertical.

I would say that she got scratched from wire or the like, nothing very deep but broke the deeper skin causing the hair to grow back white.


----------



## nyancat (Jun 30, 2014)

Dawn854 said:


> My friend's horse has scars exactly like that. They're from bandages wound too tight for too long for many years. This horse in particular was left in a stall in a racing stable for nine years and pretty much forgotten about.
> 
> Both forelegs are marked up and it looks really similar to your mare's leg "markings". I would think they are pressure scars, like the way white spots appear on a horse's back from an ill fitting saddle.
> 
> View attachment 470642


ya I think you might be right. She's only 7 so I don't really know much of her background but she also has 2 spots below her withers. I didn't even know pressure scars was a thing until now.


----------

